# Got in action a Bearded Dragon eating a grasshopper. Plus photos of a legless lizard.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello Everyone!!! This morning when i went out side to water my veggie garden i nearly stood on this Bearded Dragon eating a Grasshopper i dashed inside to get my camera and got some photo's to share with you all. Also when mum came out side to see the dragon she also found a legless lizard so i caught some photo's of it to.I don't know why they call it the legless lizard but they do have little legs they are not snakes... Oh by the way they don't bite. Hope you all enjoy. These were in our backyard...

Legless Lizard.






Bearded Dragon eating lunch a Grasshopper.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I love those pics Lyn ! Wow the legless lizard's legs are so tiny, he is practically 'legless' . The dragon is really pretty too. Amazing to see that in your own backyard. We have to open a book or look on the internet to see exotic things where I live!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

RavensGryf said:


> I love those pics Lyn ! Wow the legless lizard's legs are so tiny, he is practically 'legless' . The dragon is really pretty too. Amazing to see that in your own backyard. We have to open a book or look on the internet to see exotic things where I live!


Thanks Julie... I guess it would be the same for me I have to see things like animals from overseas in books to as we don't have some of your animals over here only in the zoo....


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Lyn, I love those photos!

I love the legless lizard--how unique! He's cute  

I also think the bearded dragon shots are amazing--my favourites are the last two 

Thanks for sharing, I always love your pictures :clap:


----------



## bluewing (Feb 6, 2016)

Oh wow, Lyn, these are AMAZING images! I'm blown away -- like, who has that happen everyday in their backyard? Um, not me...livin' the Aussie life. That also doesn't look like a grasshopper and more like a giant Locust! Dinner is served ... just keep Indi indoors, um, k? 

Thanks for those fantastic images. What a treat


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

LynandIndigo said:


> Thanks Julie... I guess it would be the same for me I have to see things like animals from overseas in books to as we don't have some of your animals over here only in the zoo....


You're right... haha when I originally said that, it made sense, now looking back I'm a bit embarrassed . Of course, what's exotic to someone might not be somewhere else :laughing2:. Oh gosh my brain hasn't exactly been working it's best lately and here's proof lol.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

RavensGryf said:


> You're right... haha when I originally said that, it made sense, now looking back I'm a bit embarrassed . Of course, what's exotic to someone might not be somewhere else :laughing2:. Oh gosh my brain hasn't exactly been working it's best lately and here's proof lol.


Julie no need to feel embarrassed... I only get to see animals from all over the world in a book or maybe in a zoo. I'm glad you liked the photos Julie.... You made me laugh...



bluewing said:


> Oh wow, Lyn, these are AMAZING images! I'm blown away -- like, who has that happen everyday in their backyard? Um, not me...livin' the Aussie life. That also doesn't look like a grasshopper and more like a giant Locust! Dinner is served ... just keep Indi indoors, um, k?
> 
> Thanks for those fantastic images. What a treat


Thank you. It is sure amazing first time ever I caught the dragon eating like that... Ummmm Indi is always in doors safe with me.. Oh well I thought the grasshopper was the same as a Locust. I may be wrong though...



StarlingWings said:


> Lyn, I love those photos!
> 
> I love the legless lizard--how unique! He's cute
> 
> ...


Thank you Gi Gi. The leg less lizard is cite isn't he. I was so lucky to catch the dragon eating his lunch.. Glad you liked them...


----------



## bluewing (Feb 6, 2016)

Yeah, I know Indigo is indoors with you and thank goodness for that! That lizard freaks me out hahhaaaa. :wacko::blink:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

bluewing said:


> Yeah, I know Indigo is indoors with you and thank goodness or that! That lizard freaks me out hahhaaaa. :wacko::blink:


 I know I jumped 10 feet in the air when the dragon nearly run up my leg gave me a Hugh scare. Mum was wanting to know what got me she thought the snake was back,,,, you just have to be careful when walking in our backyard... Yes Indi is safe and sound inside he is not happy as he is Molting...


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Great pictures Lyn. The only time I have seen water dragons feeding is when I had one here that had been injured and he was rehabilitating with me. Love the legless lizard. Looks like a giant earthworm with tiny legs.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> Great pictures Lyn. The only time I have seen water dragons feeding is when I had one here that had been injured and he was rehabilitating with me. Love the legless lizard. Looks like a giant earthworm with tiny legs.


Thank you Kate. The bearded dragon was funny eating his lunch big surprise to see even though he just about run up my legs with his dinner...poor dragon that was injured was he alright in the end...


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes he was fine Lyn. I released him back into the area I found him.


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

Wow! Fantastic photos Lynn! Amazing what some people can find in their garden!! My reaction is the same as Julie--how much more Totally Exotic can you possibly get?

The legless lizard looks a charming thing, with his tiny little non--legs!

But the "dragon" (thoughts of Smaug and those sorts of frightening, fire breathing monsters) eating his "grasshopper", well words fail.... It was about to "run up your leg..."? :scare::scare::scare::scare:

Agree, it can't possibly be a grasshopper. Here they are tiny little fragile green things, say less than a centimetre long. Delightful.

But a locust looks and sounds much more likely. And how much Much More Totally Exotic...etc etc...?

Makes our homely garden foxes, bunnies, hedgehogs, muntjac, frogs, blackbirds, pheasants and robins sound so ordinary!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Absolutely fantastic photos, Lyn!

I love the pictures of the "legless lizard" and the last one of the bearded dragon is especially handsome. 

Very well done, my friend! :2thumbs:*


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Ann we have small grasshoppers and some pretty big ones as well. Especially where Lyn is in Queensland which is Tropical/Sub Tropical. Even some of the Cockroaches grow to enormous sizes and can half fill a mans hand.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

The little lizard is cute! And the last picture of the bearded dragon is great. 

Kate, what you added about the grasshoppers and cockroaches reinforces the fact that I'd never want to go to Australia. I blows my mind people can live around so many potetially deadly things and not freak out!


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

> _ cockroaches grow to enormous sizes and can half fill a mans hand_


:scare:
Screech! I'll accept that as true Kate but there are some things I really don't need to know! :soconfused::smiley-computer012: :smash:

Agree 100% with you Therm!
:lol:


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

The grasshoppers and cockroaches are far from dangerous. The cockroach found up there is not one that comes into the kitchen. They are a burrowing cockroach and eat leaf litter and are very valuable to the ecosystem as they keep the soil healthy. Many people keep them as pets and they can live for up to 10 years.

https://museumvictoria.com.au/about/mv-blog/oct-2011/bug-of-the-month/


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yikes!! I can deal with lizards, snakes, etc. but most insects freak me out. :behindsofa:

Especially since I have an on-going condition that was initially triggered by an allergic reaction to an insect bite.
Now I have the wonderful opportunity to have outbreaks of what I'll call "hives" on a random on-going basis for who knows how many years even if I don't get bit. 
And, if/when I do get bit by any kind of insect you can imagine what happens -- hives everywhere!! 

:focus:
Now, let's get back to the topic of the thread which is Lyn's pictures.

Lyn,
Your pictures are truly spectacular and I'm always in awe of your talent. 

*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Why thank you Deb and the rest of our lovely members who posted on my thread regarding the dragon and lizard.... I have been out all day today went to the beach for a bar be Que and I went fishing caught no fish but I ended up with sand fly bits now I can't stop scratching...Therm Australia is a beautiful place yes we have some dangerous creatures but they live in the out back of Australia and in the bush... We have beautiful beachs etc...You would have dangerous animals over there which we don't have look at Africa they have wild Lions etc which we don't have here in the wild... The bearded dragon does not bite I did't see him as I had the washing basket in my hand and then the dragon was under my feet which freaked me out the leg less lizard is harmless. We feed them. I'll take photos of our drongos sometime they are a bird one sits on my hand like the willie wag tail...

By the way the show is on Wednesday I have entered in 3 Animal photos and yes the dragon is on there to so I'll post some photos on Wednesday I'll be seeing how my photos go in the competition.... Thank you all for your nice replies and I don't mind people talking about other animals on my thread... It's nice go hear we can learn about other animals all over the world plus here to.... When I come on to this form I learn something every day....


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Lyn, I agree that Australia is gorgeous and just seeing the picture you post makes me itch to get out my camera and go outside (where I'd likely find pigeons, ants... maybe a butterfly, lol!). I think that not only the landscape but the variety of animals, reptiles and insects are stunning. I just freak out if there's a spider in my room and I know it's just a good old fashion house spider. Australian's must be born with an extra brave gene or something, lol!

Looking forward to seeing the pictures from the show. Good luck!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Therm said:


> Lyn, I agree that Australia is gorgeous and just seeing the picture you post makes me itch to get out my camera and go outside (where I'd likely find pigeons, ants... maybe a butterfly, lol!). I think that not only the landscape but the variety of animals, reptiles and insects are stunning. I just freak out if there's a spider in my room and I know it's just a good old fashion house spider. Australian's must be born with an extra brave gene or something, lol!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the pictures from the show. Good luck!


Spiders are not my Favorite I am scared of them if one jumps on me I let out a yell and hang off the ceiling light. I go nuts if a spider got on me... We have ants butterflies to where I was fishing I had to get away from the meat ants they hurt I had to put my socks over my trousers didn't one one of those up my legs... Therm you should take some photos from your back yard I'd love to see some. Thank you I'll post photos on Wednesday.... Hope I don't get the wheel chair stuck in the gravel..That would be funny... Going with the nursing home so the residents get to see the show......


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*I love beardies! This one looks really big, and that grasshopper looks massive! We have those "legless" lizards here too.  They kinda freak me out at first because I think they're a snake. But they don't even move like snakes, so I quickly realize what they are. Gorgeous animals, and amazing pictures, Lyn!!!*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

These pics are truly amazing, Lyn!  
Your backyard is like a mini version of a wildlife documentary. 
You have lizards of all kinds, bearded dragons, the willy wagtails that come visit you and the giant insects as well.
I was also quite impressed at the size of that grasshopper!

Do you also have giant praying mantises? I wouldn't mind seeing one of those!  

Best of luck at the photo contest! :fingerx:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

jean20057 said:


> *I love beardies! This one looks really big, and that grasshopper looks massive! We have those "legless" lizards here too.  They kinda freak me out at first because I think they're a snake. But they don't even move like snakes, so I quickly realize what they are. Gorgeous animals, and amazing pictures, Lyn!!!*


Thanks Kristen. Yeah I know some people mistake leg less lizards for snakes but all they do is hide from the birds that eat them... I don't mind handling the leg less lizards they are cute....



aluz said:


> These pics are truly amazing, Lyn!
> Your backyard is like a mini version of a wildlife documentary.
> You have lizards of all kinds, bearded dragons, the willy wagtails that come visit you and the giant insects as well.
> I was also quite impressed at the size of that grasshopper!
> ...


Hi. Ana.Thank you.. Yes we do have the praying mantises.. I have a photo of one on mums hand so I'll post it here for you to see and the spider to....


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

LynandIndigo said:


> Spiders are not my Favorite I am scared of them if one jumps on me I let out a yell and hang off the ceiling light. I go nuts if a spider got on me... We have ants butterflies to where I was fishing I had to get away from the meat ants they hurt I had to put my socks over my trousers didn't one one of those up my legs... Therm you should take some photos from your back yard I'd love to see some. Thank you I'll post photos on Wednesday.... Hope I don't get the wheel chair stuck in the gravel..That would be funny... Going with the nursing home so the residents get to see the show......


I had one in the room the other day which I only spotted when Jake landed near it. It was pretty big! Those ants don't sound nice either- see, even our ants are just harmless little ants, lol! 
You'd be incredible underwhelmed by my backyard and what's in it- it's mostly shed's. But I will have family visiting in a week and I'll try and take my niece out for a walk in the park and get some pictures on nature there.

That sounds nice. I'm sure they'll have a nice time.


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

I liked the photos. I wish I had creatures like that near my house. Do show these type of photos again if you have some new creatures passing through. Too bad about what happened to the grasshopper.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Here are some more photo's of creatures in my backyard. Kristen i added a photo for you the Spider you don't like i don't like it either..

Praying Mantis. 


Rhinoceros Beetle.


Lady Bettle.


This photo is for Kristen the Spider Mum is holding it I don't like them I run a mile when i see these.


Our Drongo's are back to they always come in the Winter time but it is not Winter Yet. I have one of these that sit on my hand they are sitting in this tree in our back Yard the tree is called a Mulbury tree.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Those are some great pictures, Lyn! I would love to be able to come to visit Australia, but I have nobody I trust to watch my birds. If it were just the cat, maybe, but my birdies require a more delicate touch and demeanor.

That photo of the spider made me cringe a bit when I saw it. What kind of spider is it? Here in South Carolina, the most dangerous one is the brown recluse. Lonny stepped on one a few years back and what looked like a million babies scattered and ran everywhere. They all but smelled burning rubber from the soles of my shoes, . We also have this one spider that is super small, and I actually almost ran right into it a few times in our back woods, that looks like a tiny black crab with white spots. Same type of thing happened to me again, but with a giant spider. This thing had 4 legs stretched forward, and 4 back and the total length with it stretched like that was about 4 inches, and that's on the small side. Almost scared the skin right off of me!

I love that Rhino Beetle, that thing is really cool looking! We also have pretty good sized praying mantis' here as well, about the size in your photo. Anyway, great photos, Lyn. Always love looking at them!!!*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

jean20057 said:


> *Those are some great pictures, Lyn! I would love to be able to come to visit Australia, but I have nobody I trust to watch my birds. If it were just the cat, maybe, but my birdies require a more delicate touch and demeanor.
> 
> That photo of the spider made me cringe a bit when I saw it. What kind of spider is it? Here in South Carolina, the most dangerous one is the brown recluse. Lonny stepped on one a few years back and what looked like a million babies scattered and ran everywhere. They all but smelled burning rubber from the soles of my shoes, . We also have this one spider that is super small, and I actually almost ran right into it a few times in our back woods, that looks like a tiny black crab with white spots. Same type of thing happened to me again, but with a giant spider. This thing had 4 legs stretched forward, and 4 back and the total length with it stretched like that was about 4 inches, and that's on the small side. Almost scared the skin right off of me!
> 
> I love that Rhino Beetle, that thing is really cool looking! We also have pretty good sized praying mantis' here as well, about the size in your photo. Anyway, great photos, Lyn. Always love looking at them!!!*


Thank you Kristen... I am the same when i go away i don't have anyone to trust to look after Indi only Mum does when i want to see my friend in South Australia. But if Mum and I need to go to my brother's place in Brisbane for Christmas i don't have anyone to trust looking after Indi so I stay home now Mum goes to my brothers place after Christmas cause he doesn't have the girls there only for a few hours..


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Lyn, I love those new pics of the giant insects! I don't even like insects, but those are pretty cool! I like the Rhinoceros Beetle! Our praying mantis here are much smaller than that. 

Good luck at the next photo competition! You are such a talented photographer. It goes along with your artistic eye for things .


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pic of the praying mantis, the insects and the drongo! 

The size of that praying mantis seems to be similar to the ones we have here in my country.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*


RavensGryf said:



Lyn, I love those new pics of the giant insects! I don't even like insects, but those are pretty cool! I like the Rhinoceros Beetle! Our praying mantis here are much smaller than that.

Good luck at the next photo competition! You are such a talented photographer. It goes along with your artistic eye for things .

Click to expand...

We have praying mantis' here that are about that big! Of course it seems like everything is gigantic here in South Carolina, *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Whoa, that's a pretty cool mantis! 

Thanks for the new set of pictures, it's fascinating to see all the creatures you can find over there


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Great pictures, love the insects, in that last one of the Bearded Dragon he looks quite proud of himself for eating that grasshopper, I can almost hear him saying "Told you I could do it".:laugh:


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Got*

That last pic of the dragon is especially good. I feel like he is looking at me 
straight in the eye and communicating his powerful presence. It is a really great
picture.:Love birds::Love birds: Give little sassy boy a budgie kiss from Apollo
Jo Ann:Love birds:


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

I love your nature photos! The bearded dragon is awesome!


----------

